# Ootheca Hatching Process Times



## TheVesper (Dec 13, 2006)

Between three days every morning from the same Ootheca more baby Mantids hatch! Is this normal?


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

What kind of mantids?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 14, 2006)

Among the native species, this is normal for Stagmomantis sp. and Brunner sp. But not common for chinese and european which is more of a burst-hatching type.


----------



## TheVesper (Dec 21, 2006)

> Among the native species, this is normal for Stagmomantis sp. and Brunner sp. But not common for chinese and european which is more of a burst-hatching type.


ty


----------

